# My LS Classic



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

I already posted these pics in Frames section so hope this is not a cross post. Anyway rebuilt my Classic frame with 2007 Centaur. Still have a few changesto make but here it is.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Very classic indeed! 

That is a frame Litespeed should have kept in their product line!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

tigoat said:


> Very classic indeed!
> 
> That is a frame Litespeed should have kept in their product line!


Litespeed's custom shop does much more than custom geometry. I toured their factory and saw many no longer made models being made in the standard Litespeed models. So if someone really wants a Classic they can have one. I have a custom classic and it's awesome! Mine has a Vortex rear triangle and the downtube mounts are on the headtube and there are no braze ons for the front derailleur or the seatpost clamp.

BTW Sweet bike!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*great*



Juanmoretime said:


> Litespeed's custom shop does much more than custom geometry. I toured their factory and saw many no longer made models being made in the standard Litespeed models. So if someone really wants a Classic they can have one. I have a custom classic and it's awesome! Mine has a Vortex rear triangle and the downtube mounts are on the headtube and there are no braze ons for the front derailleur or the seatpost clamp.
> 
> BTW Sweet bike!


Thanks for the info and the picture, very cool classic frame indeed!


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

Bike looks great! The componants to rebuild mine should be arriving in the mail tomorrow (fingers crossed). Your pics are inspiring. Great bike/cat combo by the way...looks strangely familiar.


----------

